# Way Wipers



## YYCHM (Jul 7, 2021)

Back in Nov 2019 @Brent H sent me these from our Utilathe parts machine....  Thanks Brent!






I've been dragging my feet with regard to installing them as it means dismounting my DROs in order to remove the saddle for drilling and tapping.






As I had to dismount the DROs in order to make my follower rest, I took the opportunity to dismount the saddle.






I got smart this time and marked the lead screw, drive collar, and shear pin.  The pin and pin holes are tapered and only go together in one orientation.






All drilled and tapped now.  I was pretty puckered up manually drilling a couple of the screw holes as they are rather close to a machined surface.











All put back together with new wiper felts (thanks to Brent) soaked with way oil.

Looks to me the original wipers were leather, but even after soaking them in oil for two weeks I couldn't revive them.  Is there a preference for wiper material?


----------



## Canadium (Jul 7, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Back in Nov 2019 @Brent H sent me these from our Utilathe parts machine....  Thanks Brent!
> 
> 
> Looks to me the original wipers were leather, but even after soaking them in oil for two weeks I couldn't revive them.  Is there a preference for wiper material?



For me this is a very timely post. I'm putting my Elliott-Willson lathe back together and realized early on that my machine never had any wipers! Wasn't built into the design. I'm wondering if I should add my own??? Wonder what other members think about that???

Anyway I thought the wipers always used felt. Never heard of leather being used before? My South Bend lathes use felt wipers.


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 7, 2021)

If you have room for wipers, I would design and install them.

The Colchester does not use felt. It had some sort of plastic pieces (they were all deteriorated and I replaced them with delrin) which are spring loaded to push firmly against the sliding surfaces. They function like the plastic scrapers you buy in the store. The lubricant is supplied under pressure on the inside. It flushes out any dirt and grime. Seems to work well.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 7, 2021)

For my way wipers I used a hat - yep, an antique looking felt hat that was a great 1/8” thick and does a super job.  It was a mauve colour and from some old acting/stage kit.   Perhaps there are a few felt hats out there in need of a re-purpose?!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 7, 2021)

Way wiper material meaning felt is relatively cheep in small packages from your local dollar store, check them out I did.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 7, 2021)

Brent H said:


> For my way wipers I used a hat - yep, an antique looking felt hat that was a great 1/8” thick and does a super job.  It was a mauve colour and from some old acting/stage kit.   Perhaps there are a few felt hats out there in need of a re-purpose?!



Often wondered where my low brim hat got too, now I know! LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 16, 2021)

Brent H said:


> For my way wipers I used a hat - yep, an antique looking felt hat that was a great 1/8” thick and does a super job.  It was a mauve colour and from some old acting/stage kit.   Perhaps there are a few felt hats out there in need of a re-purpose?!



This stuff?


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 17, 2021)

The wipers on my new to me Bridgeport are crushed and paper thin. The wipers on my Hartford look like they are about 3/16 thick - prolly pretty new. If I keep the Bridgeport, I plan to replace them. 

I noticed that H&W sells replacement felt wipers. The listings are a bit confusing about what you are getting, but I would guess that whatever they sell for a mill would be adaptable to a lathe and that it is good stuff though maybe not as a good as a really nice hat....... 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey @YYCHM that is the stuff!


----------

